# Identify This Goyard



## purseluv

Came across this pic and loooove this bag. Which size is it? Thanks!


----------



## christymarie340

hard to tell w/o a frame of reference....


----------



## wandering

Looks like a GM to me..


----------



## Addy

Please post ID questions here.


----------



## azulskies

any help on this one?


----------



## Damier Dork

azulskies said:


> any help on this one?



Voltaire


----------



## azulskies

thanks!!


----------



## MrGoyard

If I type in: Goyard Miroir, then this bag appears. Is this bag a Goyard Miroir? Because, because it was between the asseccoires in the TPF price list.

http://cdn1.iofferphoto.com/img3/item/215/631/794/goyard-miroir-sac-plat-bag-8091-black-c1c53.JPG

X


----------



## qaz393

ioffer = fake. give an email to the goyard stores and see if they have this style of bag and then buy from store.


----------



## MrGoyard

qaz393 said:


> ioffer = fake. give an email to the goyard stores and see if they have this style of bag and then buy from store.



Yes I know that it's fake, but I was wondering if this model is called Miroir


----------



## Damier Dork

Comores available in PM and GM if you call to inquire.


----------



## HERMES333

st. louis are very practical!


----------



## nielnielniel

Are these called "Porte-Document" ? anyone knows how much it cost?


----------



## nielnielniel

Until now....










Are these called "Porte-Document" ? anyone knows how much it cost?


----------



## iamting

May I ask what color it is&#65311;
Thanks.


----------



## stnteo

While walking around Paris near the Goyard store I saw a lady carrying a st louis with a unique color! anyone know if this is customised? 
Picture makes the color look yellow but it's more of a dull gold color
I feel like a paparazzi -.- apologies to the lady!


----------



## specialshelly

iamting said:


> May I ask what color it is&#65311;
> Thanks.



This is a fake, sorry - no such color


----------



## specialshelly

stnteo said:


> While walking around Paris near the Goyard store I saw a lady carrying a st louis with a unique color! anyone know if this is customised?
> Picture makes the color look yellow but it's more of a dull gold color
> I feel like a paparazzi -.- apologies to the lady!




Could be... or a fake


----------



## stnteo

nielnielniel said:


> Are these called "Porte-Document" ? anyone knows how much it cost?



I recently just bought a black one that fits an ipad.
The one in the pic the guy is holding is Euro700 (black/tan/red), size that fits and Ipad is Euro500 (black/tan/red) special colour Euro 650


----------



## bobobob

What is the name of this travel bag?


----------



## Longchamp

nielnielniel said:


> Until now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these called "Porte-Document" ? anyone knows how much it cost?


 
Goyard Senat pouches


----------



## nielnielniel

stnteo said:


> I recently just bought a black one that fits an ipad.
> The one in the pic the guy is holding is Euro700 (black/tan/red), size that fits and Ipad is Euro500 (black/tan/red) special colour Euro 650



Thanks for the info!


----------



## nielnielniel

Longchamp said:


> Goyard Senat pouches



Thanks! Goyard stores confirmed that it is indeed Senat


----------



## smashion

does anyone know the exact name for this wallet and its original price?


----------



## smashion

anyone?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Leather Vendome Sighting......

https://classiccollectionsofpalmbeach.com/productview.asp?prodID=1764


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I checked the pricing on the Leather Vendome and found this online. That bag is a steal. 

http://ilovegoyard.blogspot.com/2011/08/goyard-core-collection-vendome.html


----------



## smashion

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## smashion

can anyone help me?


----------



## Chanelle

please help me identify Dita's bag name? model and available sizes ?


----------



## Pazdzernika

Size, style, and approx. price of Lauren Conrad's hand-carry luggage?


----------



## audreylita

Pazdzernika said:


> Size, style, and approx. price of Lauren Conrad's hand-carry luggage?
> 
> View attachment 1771610



That's the boeing.  Price depends on the size, probably around the $3,000 mark.  Shoulder strap is an optional accessory.


----------



## audreylita

Chanelle said:


> please help me identify Dita's bag name? model and available sizes ?



Looks like the saigon.


----------



## audreylita

bobobob said:


> What is the name of this travel bag?



I think it's the sac voltaire.


----------



## audreylita

smashion said:


> does anyone know the exact name for this wallet and its original price?



Looks like a short bi-fold wallet.


----------



## Chanelle

audreylita said:


> Looks like the saigon.



Thanks a lot , yes its saigon


----------



## **Ann**

Can you please tell me what this purse is called and price in USD?  Thank you!

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6lwjqMwUw1r9zembo1_500.png


----------



## **Ann**

please tell me what this purse is called and price in USD? Thank you!

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6lwjqMwUw1r9zembo1_500.png


----------



## Longchamp

**Ann** said:


> Can you please tell me what this purse is called and price in USD? Thank you!
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6lwjqMwUw1r9zembo1_500.png


 

Ah a girl after my own heart.  This is the new 223 bag, just came out this year.  

I was lucky enough to purchase one of these beauties when I was in Paris in July.

It is available in crocodile, all leather and goyardine canvas which is leather lined. I purchased the latter.

Sorry pix so dark.  This is gold hardware, it was offered in silver hardware.

Price was 3150 euros in July which in USD now is $3975


----------



## HassenahnaH

Longchamp said:


> Ah a girl after my own heart.  This is the new 223 bag, just came out this year.
> 
> I was lucky enough to purchase one of these beauties when I was in Paris in July.
> 
> It is available in crocodile, all leather and goyardine canvas which is leather lined. I purchased the latter.
> 
> Sorry pix so dark.  This is gold hardware, it was offered in silver hardware.
> 
> Price was 3150 euros in July which in USD now is $3975


 pretty!!!


----------



## **Ann**

^ Thank you for the info!  Love yours!


----------



## MAB630

I just purchased a Goyard sac a dos backpack that is hand painted. Its very cool and like a little piece of art. I was wondering how you care for the lacquer veneer? I've heard it will chip and come off over time? Is that true?


----------



## Karianne

Can someone please identify this Goyard bag?


----------



## Longchamp

Karianne said:


> Can someone please identify this Goyard bag?
> 
> View attachment 1868229



Croisiere


----------



## GoodyBag

Hi Iamting, this is a grey Goyard.  Nice colour!


----------



## shyviolet

Hi Goyard enthusiasts 

I got this picture @ Goyard's FB page.

What is name of the purse at the bottom shelf in this picture?

And on the top shelf, is the yellow Jeanne an MM or PM? 

I'm trying to scout for my next Goyard purse 

Thank you


----------



## Longchamp

shyviolet said:


> Hi Goyard enthusiasts
> 
> I got this picture @ Goyard's FB page.
> 
> What is name of the purse at the bottom shelf in this picture?
> 
> And on the top shelf, is the yellow Jeanne an MM or PM?
> 
> I'm trying to scout for my next Goyard purse
> 
> Thank you



Bottom bag--St Martin

I could be wrong but think there are only two sizes for the Jeanne now--PM and GM so that would have to be the PM.


----------



## mlbags

I bought my Jeanne (which is the same size as the yellow one on the top shelf), and on my receipt, it is stated as 'Sac Jeanne MM'.


----------



## ccchappie

Anyone knows the bag in the video? It's beautiful! Thanks.


----------



## Damier Dork

Probably 223 her arm is covering the buckle.


----------



## Longchamp

ccchappie said:


> View attachment 1979972
> 
> 
> Anyone knows the bag in the video? It's beautiful! Thanks.



223 I have one, love it.


----------



## shyviolet

Thank you Longchamp and mlbags 




			
				Longchamp said:
			
		

> Bottom bag--St Martin
> 
> I could be wrong but think there are only two sizes for the Jeanne now--PM and GM so that would have to be the PM.






			
				mlbags said:
			
		

> I bought my Jeanne (which is the same size as the yellow one on the top shelf), and on my receipt, it is stated as 'Sac Jeanne MM'.


----------



## Longchamp

mlbags said:


> I bought my Jeanne (which is the same size as the yellow one on the top shelf), and on my receipt, it is stated as 'Sac Jeanne MM'.



Good to know.  Then only two sizes GM and MM


----------



## ccchappie

Thanks both, may I know the price and size?


----------



## hautepurse

When did they stop making the St. Martin?


----------



## Longchamp

ccchappie said:


> Thanks both, may I know the price and size?



I don't know the current price of the Jeanne, but you can call or email Paris Goyard or Barney's and Bergdorf Goodman.


----------



## KYLAN

can anyone identify this?


----------



## GoodyBag

KYLAN said:


> can anyone identify this?



It's a St. Lucie.


----------



## KYLAN

thanks for the info! is it only available in france?


----------



## fushionless

cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/leighton-logan/leighton-meester-logan-horne-04.jpg

bagthatstyle.com/pictures/2009/10/2980/leighton-meester-loves-the-proenza-schouler-ps1-004.jpg

kind of hard to see, but is that a black ambassade?

Thats Logan Horne (stylist)


----------



## fushionless

fushionless said:


> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/leighton-logan/leighton-meester-logan-horne-04.jpg
> 
> bagthatstyle.com/pictures/2009/10/2980/leighton-meester-loves-the-proenza-schouler-ps1-004.jpg
> 
> kind of hard to see, but is that a black ambassade?
> 
> Thats Logan Horne (stylist)



i think i've figured it out myself.. i believe its a black on black personalized goyard diplomate?


----------



## fushionless

fushionless said:


> i think i've figured it out myself.. i believe its a black on black personalized goyard diplomate?



nevermind... i think it's still the ambassade, maybe a smaller version?


----------



## Longchamp

fushionless said:


> nevermind... i think it's still the ambassade, maybe a smaller version?


 
Just saw this, I think it's the diplomat just because where the shoulder strap attaches


----------



## Chrish86

Can any1 identify this one?


----------



## audreylita

^ ^ 

At first glance it looked like the belvedere but it looks a bit different.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

audreylita said:


> ^ ^
> 
> At first glance it looked like the belvedere but it looks a bit different.



Can anyone tell me the name of this color?


----------



## hollygolightly8

Hello, I just spotted Filipino celebrity KC Conception with this gorgeous bag. Can anyone tell what it is? 

:help:


----------



## Longchamp

Chrish86 said:


> Can any1 identify this one?



Urbaine similar in style to Belvedere


----------



## Longchamp

Cavalier Girl said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this color?



Goyard refers to this color as light blue.


----------



## Longchamp

hollygolightly8 said:


> Hello, I just spotted Filipino celebrity KC Conception with this gorgeous bag. Can anyone tell what it is?
> 
> :help:



Jersey tote


----------



## Dopeholdings

I am not sure if this is the right place for this question, but can someone identify the largest Boeing that will fit in the overhead bin of a commercial plane? I am looking for a bag I can use as a carry on and am unsure if the 50 would be too big.


----------



## audreylita

Dopeholdings said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place for this question, but can someone identify the largest Boeing that will fit in the overhead bin of a commercial plane? I am looking for a bag I can use as a carry on and am unsure if the 50 would be too big.



You should get the dimensions of the bag and then see if it's a size your specific airlines accepts as carry-on because they do all vary.  I actually have a boeing but can't for the life of me remember the size.  It was the largest one that Delta would accept as a carry-on.


----------



## audreylita

.


----------



## kiting18

Hi, Everyone! Sorry if i Used this link to ask question. Im just newbie here on the forum and i cant start tread or question. Anyway, I just wanna ask help here if some can identify if this purse is authentic. I really an expert help. Thanks and more power to everyone!


----------



## Witsenhausen

Hello dear TPFers,

i've been searching for a new wallet desesperately this last months without finding anything perfect for my needs : 

- coins pouch
- cc slots
- big enough to fit my french ID card

And i just found this on Yoogi's closet :

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/goyard-red-chevron-print-coated-canvas-zippe-pm-wallet.html

That's PERFECTION ! OMG i want it in black/black or black/tan...

Someone here knows what style it is ? Looks like a small Matignon ? And price ?

Thank you very much


----------



## champselysees13

love the pics of ancient goyard want to post mine up as well x


----------



## 7cls

good


----------



## LaReineVictoria

Hello lovelies, would someone be able to ID the size of this St. Louis? Thanks! x

http://instagram.com/p/hhp-SmIzVT/
http://instagram.com/p/dvCOiXozbC/
http://instagram.com/p/aBlnLGIzRt/


----------



## BirkinLover1407

LaReineVictoria said:


> Hello lovelies, would someone be able to ID the size of this St. Louis? Thanks! x
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/hhp-SmIzVT/
> http://instagram.com/p/dvCOiXozbC/
> http://instagram.com/p/aBlnLGIzRt/


I probably think is the PM, mine is the GM and looks much bigger!


----------



## my peko

I am now in Japan and took a sneak pic if this cute St. Louis, definitely not PM
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 nor GM as I own both. Anyone knows if this is only available in Japan?


----------



## Pursi

its a tiny st louis? i wonder if its a custom order?


----------



## sealedwithlove

What St Louis size is this? Thank you ladies


----------



## SophieProust

Pretty sure that's a PM, but not positive.


----------



## SophieProust

Hi everyone, could you help me identify this Goyard? Is it the Voltaire? Thanks!


----------



## midnightman

SophieProust said:


> Hi everyone, could you help me identify this Goyard? Is it the Voltaire? Thanks!



Pretty sure this is a marquise (spelling is likely incorrect) in grey

Actually, you're correct, it is the Voltaire! Sorry!


----------



## styletrauma

midnightman said:


> Pretty sure this is a marquise (spelling is likely incorrect) in grey
> 
> Actually, you're correct, it is the Voltaire! Sorry!


Definitely the Voltaire.  Looks like canvas (not the special edition).


----------



## irene82

Hey everyone! Can someone help me identify this messenger style bag? It is absolutely gorgeous!! Thank you!


----------



## Bhanana

irene82 said:


> Hey everyone! Can someone help me identify this messenger style bag? It is absolutely gorgeous!! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563242


 
Looks like a Belvedere!


----------



## audreylita

irene82 said:


> Hey everyone! Can someone help me identify this messenger style bag? It is absolutely gorgeous!! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563242



Yes a belvedere and I have it in that exact size.  Mine gets a lot of use.


----------



## irene82

Thank you Bhanana and audreylita!


----------



## adrianxu

MrVuitton said:


> Yes I know that it's fake, but I was wondering if this model is called Miroir


can you authenticate a go yard wallet for me?


----------



## Blueberry

Hello, 
Whats the name of this bag carried by Nicola Roberts? 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## MrGoyard

Blueberry said:


> Hello,
> Whats the name of this bag carried by Nicola Roberts?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


 A bit late, but It's the Victoria bag


----------



## pitchpro

Anyone knows about this Goyard bag? What's the name and the price in France? Thanks!


----------



## MrGoyard

pitchpro said:


> Anyone knows about this Goyard bag? What's the name and the price in France? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017020


 It's the 233, but I don't know the price.


----------



## my peko

Tried it once in Taipei and have been thinking of it ever since. Can any one help  identify its name and if possible the approximate price please? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anmldr1

not sure what the name is but i think it's around 2100?


----------



## my peko

anmldr1 said:


> not sure what the name is but i think it's around 2100?




Thank you!


----------



## Longchamp

This must be an Asia offering as I'm not familiar with this style.
Not correct shape or strap to be a St. Martin or Yona.


----------



## my peko

Longchamp said:


> This must be an Asia offering as I'm not familiar with this style.
> Not correct shape or strap to be a St. Martin or Yona.




Thank you for your information!


----------



## my peko

Found it, it's capvert.


----------



## OneMoreDay

my peko said:


> Found it, it's capvert.



Never came across this information before. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Longchamp

my peko said:


> Found it, it's capvert.



Yes you are so right.
I have never seen this bag IRL in Paris.
Did you find out if it was only an Asia offering?


----------



## my peko

Longchamp said:


> Yes you are so right.
> 
> I have never seen this bag IRL in Paris.
> 
> Did you find out if it was only an Asia offering?




Hi Longchamp, Paris replied and this is not a style offered to Asia only.


----------



## Longchamp

I've never seen it in all my times at Paris 233.
Thanks for the update.
Show us pix of your new beauty when it arrives.


----------



## contributor

Longchamp said:


> Ah a girl after my own heart.  This is the new 223 bag, just came out this year.
> 
> I was lucky enough to purchase one of these beauties when I was in Paris in July.
> 
> It is available in crocodile, all leather and goyardine canvas which is leather lined. I purchased the latter.
> 
> Sorry pix so dark.  This is gold hardware, it was offered in silver hardware.
> 
> Price was 3150 euros in July which in USD now is $3975


I saw this in Barney's NY this past summer (2015). They were charging $5,500. Granted prices would have increased since 2012, but I found Barney's is more expensive that the Goyard boutique in NY.


----------



## keepall89

Hey guys!

I took these pictures last march when I was in 233. I passed on it then, but i am looking into buying this cardholder in april when I go back. 

What is this model called? Can you call ahead or email 233 to make sure they have it in stock when I head in?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## keepall89

Outside:


----------



## MrGoyard

Saint Pierre, I would suggest to order it before your trip to the store.


----------



## keepall89

MrVuitton said:


> Saint Pierre, I would suggest to order it before your trip to the store.



Thank you! If i order it beforehand do I pay for it there or do i pay for it when i order it?


----------



## MrGoyard

keepall89 said:


> Thank you! If i order it beforehand do I pay for it there or do i pay for it when i order it?


 You have to pay for it in advance.


----------



## keepall89

MrVuitton said:


> You have to pay for it in advance.



Ok cool, thanks! Do we know the  price by any chance?


----------



## MrGoyard

keepall89 said:


> Ok cool, thanks! Do we know the  price by any chance?


 360 for black, 470 for specials.


----------



## Iwantthattoo

thaietrade.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/senayi007_2747.jpg

Tried to search it all over but still can't get my hands to it. It's like a small rectangular pouch, what I see mostly is the one in bigger size.

Thanks!


----------



## keepall89

Iwantthattoo said:


> thaietrade.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/senayi007_2747.jpg
> 
> Tried to search it all over but still can't get my hands to it. It's like a small rectangular pouch, what I see mostly is the one in bigger size.
> 
> Thanks!



That is the Senat pouch. It comes in 3 sizes: PM, MM and GM.


----------



## Iwantthattoo

keepall89 said:


> That is the Senat pouch. It comes in 3 sizes: PM, MM and GM.



Thanks a lot! Is this the PM size, though? I googled but I dont think the measurement is quite the same? The one in this picture is what I'm searching for.


----------



## keepall89

Iwantthattoo said:


> Thanks a lot! Is this the PM size, though? I googled but I dont think the measurement is quite the same? The one in this picture is what I'm searching for.



it looks like the MM size on the burgundy picture you posted above, the one on your last post, however, does not seem to be a Goyard.


----------



## MrGoyard

Iwantthattoo said:


> Thanks a lot! Is this the PM size, though? I googled but I dont think the measurement is quite the same? The one in this picture is what I'm searching for.


 This is Faure le Page, not Goyard.


----------



## Iwantthattoo

MrVuitton said:


> This is Faure le Page, not Goyard.


Ahh I see! Thanks so much for the quick response!


----------



## charm_me_bag

Anyone can tell me THE model of this BAG.. Major love for this!!


----------



## Sandy777

charm_me_bag said:


> View attachment 3298911
> 
> 
> Anyone can tell me THE model of this BAG.. Major love for this!!


It is called the Saigon I believe


----------



## bunnykang

Can anyone identify this bag and price?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## alizhan

bunnykang said:


> Can anyone identify this bag and price?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308465



I think it's called Cap Vert.


----------



## elevenxten

bunnykang said:


> can anyone identify this bag and price?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308465


+1


----------



## edgar38

Hello, I was wondering if anyone can assist me in identifying this Goyard card holder.  I bought it off from Ebay but I have my doubts about it's authenticity now that I have received it.  I'm very new to Goyard and I know it can be a bit hard to spot fakes.  What do you guys think?  I paid $220.00 USD for it.  Any help is appreciated. 







http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/8551BF08-D74D-49C2-96DD-0F073CCA08B7_zpsq7budquw.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/0D2CACE2-0961-4149-86BD-3F623D50AF4E_zps4vz7yfdc.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/1AC18D41-3F3C-46A1-BEB7-A963F65D7383_zps7pck9aef.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/64257A10-7D15-4E02-9C74-30DF03ECD49F_zpswysznzy1.jpg


----------



## materiallover3

Can someone please tell me the name of the wallet or passport holder from Goyard. I know it's not the Grenellle passport holder.


----------



## R8ted_mmm

That looks like the St. Roch portfeuille.


----------



## edgar38

Hello, I bought a card holder on ebay and now that i've received it im not sure if its authentic since i've never seen this model.  Can any of you help me identify this?  thank you so much!


----------



## Sycomore

edgar38 said:


> Hello, I bought a card holder on ebay and now that i've received it im not sure if its authentic since i've never seen this model.  Can any of you help me identify this?  thank you so much!




What a beauty! I own the exact same card in red. I bought mine at the London store for aprox 4 years ago. I think they have discontinued that model. I used it to hold my train-card.if you want I can search for my recipet and see the actual name.
I recall it was aprox 100£ at the time


----------



## edgar38

Antonio Loredo said:


> What a beauty! I own the exact same card in red. I bought mine at the London store for aprox 4 years ago. I think they have discontinued that model. I used it to hold my train-card.if you want I can search for my recipet and see the actual name.
> I recall it was aprox 100£ at the time



Oh that would be amazing if you are able to locate the name for me, you have put my mind at ease since I bought it without doing any research! My biggest concern is the interior does not seem to be leather is that correct?  Unless I'm mistaken the material.


----------



## Sycomore

edgar38 said:


> Oh that would be amazing if you are able to locate the name for me, you have put my mind at ease since I bought it without doing any research! My biggest concern is the interior does not seem to be leather is that correct?  Unless I'm mistaken the material.




Ok I found the receipt for you. Official name is Porte carte Odeon. 
The inside is definetly leather. I remember there was black on black and black/tan like yours.


----------



## edgar38

Thank you so much for your help!  It must be pretty rare because I still cannot locate anything about it online.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Goyard ladies, is this bag on Bethenny Frankel a PM or a GM? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28910902&postcount=406

Thank you!!


----------



## **Ann**

mundodabolsa said:


> Goyard ladies, is this bag on Bethenny Frankel a PM or a GM?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28910902&postcount=406
> 
> Thank you!!




I would say the GM.


----------



## mundodabolsa

**Ann** said:


> I would say the GM.



That's too bad I was hoping the answer would be PM. 

Thank you for responding!!


----------



## **Ann**

It's hard to say for sure. I have the pm and love them. The gm would be way too big for me for everyday.


----------



## audreylita

mundodabolsa said:


> Goyard ladies, is this bag on Bethenny Frankel a PM or a GM?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28910902&postcount=406
> 
> Thank you!!



Definitely a GM.


----------



## mundodabolsa

audreylita said:


> Definitely a GM.



Thanks so much for confirming.


----------



## mundodabolsa

audreylita said:


> Definitely a GM.



Sorry to be annoying and ask again, but what do you think about this one on Hillary Duff? The angle makes it hard for me to tell the size but maybe it's obvious to you guys? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29033707&postcount=412


Thank you!  From what I can find there isn't a thread of members' mod shots in this forum, is there?


----------



## MrGoyard

mundodabolsa said:


> Sorry to be annoying and ask again, but what do you think about this one on Hillary Duff? The angle makes it hard for me to tell the size but maybe it's obvious to you guys?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29033707&postcount=412
> 
> 
> Thank you!  From what I can find there isn't a thread of members' mod shots in this forum, is there?


 GM!


----------



## 1thrifter

wandering said:


> Looks like a GM to me..


yes...counting the chevrons, it looks to be the GM


----------



## mundodabolsa

MrVuitton said:


> GM!





1thrifter said:


> yes...counting the chevrons, it looks to be the GM



Thank you both!  I knew there must be a clear way to tell to people in the know. Much appreciated.


----------



## Cicci783

Hi! Could someone tell me the name of this bag? Tnx!


----------



## MrGoyard

Cicci783 said:


> Hi! Could someone tell me the name of this bag? Tnx!


 It's the Mini Croisiere


----------



## Cicci783

MrGoyard said:


> It's the Mini Croisiere


Thanks!


----------



## alizhan

Can identify this model? Organizer?


----------



## izzue520

alizhan said:


> Can identify this model? Organizer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510724


It's Elysee, and there is a samll one called Opera.


----------



## Goyard12345

Hello,

Does anyone know the name of this bag? Thanks!


----------



## alizhan

Goyard12345 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this bag? Thanks!



Its bellechasse GM size. 

There is a recent discussion on this model. Do check it out if you are interested.


----------



## SherryF

Hello!  I'm curious about the name of the Goyard that looks like an LV Alma woth two wooden strips on the sides? 

How many sizes does it come in?

How much is it in USD or euros? 

Thank you!


----------



## Stregahorn

Saigon

PM and GM


----------



## izzue520

Vendome


----------



## Stregahorn

Does the Vendome have the wooden strips?


----------



## Stregahorn

It does. Never mind.  I have an email from Paris with pricing on the Vendome.  Let me dig it up.


----------



## SherryF

Is it  Saigon or Vendome?

And is ot only available  in Paris? 

How much  is the current pricing?

Thank you 

Sherry


----------



## Stregahorn

This is the Saigon.  I thought of this one because it is very structured and has the wood on the front.







This bag is available in most Goyard stores.  

In July 2016, Paris prices were quoted to me as:



> A small sized _Saigon_ designed in black Goyardine is priced at 3,050 euros.
> Crafted a limited color, _Saigon_ small size is valued 3,965 euros.
> Designed in its larger version, a black _Saigon_ is valued 3,570 euros, should you rather choose a limited color, _Saigon_ is valued 4,645 euros.
> Its matching strap valued 150 euros.



In February 2017, New York prices were quoted to me as:



> The PM size in either of our black combinations is valued at $4,770 and special colors are $6,200
> The GM size in either of our black combinations is valued at $5,590 and special colors are $7,265



Here is the Vendome






In July 2016, Paris prices were quoted to me as:


> A small-sized _Vendome_ is priced 2,800 euros for classic black finishes, a limited crafted color being priced 3,640 euros.


----------



## Sahw99

Can anyone help me identify this trunk and offer any advice on where I can get valued to sell in the U.K.?


----------



## asunrun

For sentimental reasons, I'm considering purchasing the Goyard traditional coin purse BUT I don't know the official name for it.  Does anyone know what this one is officially called (I think it's a Men's style)?  Also, if you so happen to know the price USD or Euro, I'd love to know.  Many thanks, in advance.


----------



## MrsAmazing

Hi can anyone help me figure out which bag is the top red suitcase? I think the bottom two are Carevelle & a major dome am I correct?


----------



## Stregahorn

asunrun said:


> For sentimental reasons, I'm considering purchasing the Goyard traditional coin purse BUT I don't know the official name for it.  Does anyone know what this one is officially called (I think it's a Men's style)?  Also, if you so happen to know the price USD or Euro, I'd love to know.  Many thanks, in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672753



I just bought this one in navy.  It is just a coin purse (not men's or women's).  It's a Monnaie Raspail and it was 420 euros.


----------



## OneMoreDay

MrsAmazing said:


> Hi can anyone help me figure out which bag is the top red suitcase? I think the bottom two are Carevelle & a major dome am I correct?


It's the Ambassade. There reference thread is here.


----------



## MrsAmazing

OneMoreDay said:


> It's the Ambassade. There reference thread is here.


Thanks


----------



## Jll0338

Does anyone know the name and € price (from Paris boutique) of this bag?


----------



## Stregahorn

Jll0338 said:


> Does anyone know the name and € price (from Paris boutique) of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414077



It is called the Rouette.  Photos were sent out in the April Goyard Gazette.  I too would be interested in pricing.  I really like this one.


----------



## Jll0338

Stregahorn said:


> It is called the Rouette.  Photos were sent out in the April Goyard Gazette.  I too would be interested in pricing.  I really like this one.



The price in Hong Kong is HK$14250 for the  basic colors and HK$18550 for special colors


----------



## MN13

Jll0338 said:


> Does anyone know the name and € price (from Paris boutique) of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414077



I recently bought the Rouette in black from Milan (April 2019) and they had only got it in stores the week before. Love that it’s different from the typical Goyard totes but still very wearable. It can be dressed up or down and is versatile enough to be worn in a variety of ways (cross body, shoulder bag). It cost me around €1200 after the VAT refund since I’m based in the US. Very happy with my first Goyard purchase!


----------



## Stregahorn

MN13 said:


> I recently bought the Rouette in black from Milan (April 2019) and they had only got it in stores the week before. Love that it’s different from the typical Goyard totes but still very wearable. It can be dressed up or down and is versatile enough to be worn in a variety of ways (cross body, shoulder bag). It cost me around €1200 after the VAT refund since I’m based in the US. Very happy with my first Goyard purchase!


Do you mind letting us know the pre-VAT price?  I am very interested in this bag and will be in Milan later this month.


----------



## MN13

Stregahorn said:


> Do you mind letting us know the pre-VAT price?  I am very interested in this bag and will be in Milan later this month.


I believe it was approximately €1300/1350


----------



## fuberwil

I bought the Rouette in grey for my wife from Paris two weeks ago and it was 1755 euro pre-vat. Curious if anyone knows the USD price on this bag?

France's VAT refund is 12% so it essentially just cancelled out the exchange rate and came out to 1755 USD for it


----------



## Yogathlete

Does anyone know the name of the messenger bag?


----------



## Swanky

Yogathlete said:


> Does anyone know the name of the messenger bag?



Photo?


----------



## ssiell

Please identify which model of wallet is this?Thanks much


----------



## c18027

ssiell said:


> Please identify which model of wallet is this?Thanks much


Doesn’t look like any Goyard wallet that I've ever seen.


----------



## ssiell

c18027 said:


> Doesn’t look like any Goyard wallet that I've ever seen.


Same Here so i'm thinking this is fake. thanks


----------



## ssiell

c18027 said:


> Doesn’t look like any Goyard wallet that I've ever seen.


i saw this listing in Joli Closet, it's the same style wallet


----------



## ssiell

This is from a consignment store


----------



## audreylita

ssiell said:


> This is from a consignment store


I went to that website but it's not there, do you have a hot link?  It's impossible to see detail, counterfeiters knock off every style and the devil is in the details, if you will.  I'm in agreement that the photos posted by ssiell are not of an authentic item.


----------



## ssiell

audreylita said:


> I went to that website but it's not there, do you have a hot link?  It's impossible to see detail, counterfeiters knock off every style and the devil is in the details, if you will.  I'm in agreement that the photos posted by ssiell are not of an authentic item.


https://www.jolicloset.com/en/designers-women/goyard/womens-bags/wallets/wallets--11271

https://garderobe.ae/products/goyard-white-canvas-wallet

This are the links of the consignment shop that i saw, however the item is no longer available. I wanted to know the name of the wallet if it's a legit one.


----------



## Eightbelow

Hi. May I seek ur advice on the colour of this pouch? Is it black or grey? I have always thought black has some brown logo on it. TIA


----------



## Swanky

Eightbelow said:


> Hi. May I seek ur advice on the colour of this pouch? Is it black or grey? I have always thought black has some brown logo on it. TIA
> 
> View attachment 4800741



black!  Grey is considerably lighter.


----------



## Eightbelow

Swanky said:


> black!  Grey is considerably lighter.


Appreciate ur reply. But is this the new black? 'Cos I have seen more of black with some brown Goyard signature. TQ


----------



## c18027

Eightbelow said:


> Appreciate ur reply. But is this the new black? 'Cos I have seen more of black with some brown Goyard signature. TQ


There is no “new” black.  You can visit Goyard.com and view the available colors of Goyardine under the “Personalization” link.


----------



## cocoapearls

Please help me identify this wallet. Thank you!


----------



## 215LVgirl

Hi please identify this model and price. Thanks


----------



## c18027

215LVgirl said:


> Hi please identify this model and price. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824688


This is the Alto Hatbox Bag as seen on the Instagram account of Joshuaoliverstyle. The Alto was introduced in July 2018.  Sorry, but I don’t have any pricing information.


----------



## cocoapearls

cocoapearls said:


> Please help me identify this wallet. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4820160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820161



UPDATE: I was able to make contact with Goyard Boutique. This is the St. Lambert.


----------



## 215LVgirl

c18027 said:


> This is the Alto Hatbox Bag as seen on the Instagram account of Joshuaoliverstyle. The Alto was introduced in July 2018.  Sorry, but I don’t have any pricing information.


Thanks for the bag info 
No need to include the ig info I know that already


----------



## serene

Could you please identify this goyard and any idea about the price?


----------



## Swanky

serene said:


> Could you please identify this goyard and any idea about the price?



Looks like a Belvedere 2


----------



## AzureCloud

Could someone please help identify this wallet name, and possibly the price? I saw it recently in a Korean drama, and these were the only photos I've managed to find of it online, but with no name for the model. Thank you!


----------



## c18027

@this_is_rj
The bag that you asked about previously here is mislabeled by Fashionphile. The bag is a Saint Louis Junior Tote, not a Mini Anjou.


----------



## this_is_rj

c18027 said:


> @this_is_rj
> The bag that you asked about previously here is mislabeled by Fashionphile. The bag is a Saint Louis Junior Tote, not a Mini Anjou.
> 
> View attachment 4997989


Thank you! I need to search for this bag in a colour I love now.


----------



## mmarcello01

Very nice!


----------



## ssiell

Please help me identify this wallet and price info. Thank you.


----------



## kevin131087

Hi everyone. Can someone please help me identify this one? Can’t find it for the life of me. I got it at a second hand shop and don’t know what print that is and if it’s real. Thank you.


----------



## Swanky

It’s a St Louis someone painted. 
we can’t speak to authenticity as we don’t have an authenticator.


----------



## TriciaTriDelta

Could one of you please tell me the name of the bag and what size you think it is?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Swanky

St Louis, likely GM


----------



## audreylita

TriciaTriDelta said:


> Could one of you please tell me the name of the bag and what size you think it is?  Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5158724


This bag looks like the St. Louis GM, I own both the PM and the GM and it looks like the larger of the two, of course it’s always dependent on the size of the person wearing it. There’s even a larger model called the XXL, I don’t think this one is that large.


----------



## KayyCee

Hello . Can someone help me identify this please ?


----------



## c18027

KayyCee said:


> Hello . Can someone help me identify this please ?


It’s the Saint-Honoré clutch.


----------



## KayyCee

c18027 said:


> It’s the Saint-Honoré clutch.


Thank you so much !!!


----------



## carlarp8

purseluv said:


> Came across this pic and loooove this bag. Which size is it? Thanks!


I believe it is a GM


----------



## suemb

Does anyone know the name of the small red tote bag that Bella Hadid is often photographed carrying?  It looks larger than an Anjou mini and has adjustable-length straps.


----------



## Swanky

Photo? I don’t follow her 



suemb said:


> Does anyone know the name of the small red tote bag that Bella Hadid is often photographed carrying?  It looks larger than an Anjou mini and has adjustable-length straps.


----------



## suemb

Swanky said:


> Photo? I don’t follow her


----------



## CrackBerryCream

suemb said:


> View attachment 5234197
> View attachment 5234198
> View attachment 5234199


Marie Galante PM. The bag design used to be called Okinawa. Not sure if the smallest size existed then. I have the east-west shaped Okinawa tote from 2006.


----------



## suemb

CrackBerryCream said:


> Marie Galante PM. The bag design used to be called Okinawa. Not sure if the smallest size existed then. I have the east-west shaped Okinawa tote from 2006.


I saw the Okinawa (east-west shape) and figured from the same family, but this small one seems really uncommon/rare.  Thanks so much!


----------



## beemeowmeow

Hi! can someone identify this model bella hadid is carrying? just saw it in the celebrity goyard thread  thank you!
View attachment 5343819


----------



## Swanky

There’s no pic 



beemeowmeow said:


> Hi! can someone identify this model bella hadid is carrying? just saw it in the celebrity goyard thread  thank you!
> View attachment 5343819


----------



## Kayce

beemeowmeow said:


> Hi! can someone identify this model bella hadid is carrying? just saw it in the celebrity goyard thread  thank you!
> View attachment 5343819


Looks like the Marie Gallant PM (someone 2 posts above already answered this)


----------



## salemzia

Can anyone identify these two bags and models? Organizer?


----------



## Swanky

I’m not seeing any Goyard in that photo


----------



## salemzia

Swanky said:


> I’m not seeing any Goyard in that photo




I think its this one


----------



## Swanky

The first photo you posted isn’t of Goyard items. 
Pretty sure your second photo isn’t authentic Goyard backpack. 

I have the duffle, he/she is not carrying Goyard.


----------



## salemzia

Swanky said:


> The first photo you posted isn’t of Goyard items.
> 
> I have the duffle, he/she is not carrying Goyard.



Thank you. I thought its Goyard.


----------



## audreylita

Swanky said:


> The first photo you posted isn’t of Goyard items.
> Pretty sure your second photo isn’t authentic Goyard backpack.
> 
> I have the duffle, he/she is not carrying Goyard.


I have the Goyard duffle as well. Love it!


----------

